# Help with Rims Please?



## Higdageese44 (Oct 30, 2006)

I know this could be tough, but I'm hoping one of you guys could tell me what kind of rims these are, because I have already tried contacting Gravana and they don't have access to this car anymore. Thanks, by the way the link is http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic...rglass_GTO_Woodward_Hood_51_Lighter_than_OEM_


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

Higdageese44 said:


> I know this could be tough, but I'm hoping one of you guys could tell me what kind of rims these are, because I have already tried contacting Gravana and they don't have access to this car anymore. Thanks, by the way the link is http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic...rglass_GTO_Woodward_Hood_51_Lighter_than_OEM_


The rim looks like an AZA Z-01 See link below


http://www.wheelmax.com/wheelcolors.asp?CtgId=11375&color=Hyper Light

Good luck!:cool


----------

